# HVAC app



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

Truck stock app is on sale for 99 cents for a limited time 
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/truck-stock/id544103656?mt=8


----------



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

Going to do a ductless split RTFM app trying to get a list of manufactures need some help what brand are popular across the US

mitsubishi
city multi
Fujitsu
lg
sanyo


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

There are a lot of HVAC that is design to make things more beautiful and attractive in managing a good designs to establish knowledge to keep it well design.


----------



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

Update for ios/android Thermostat app is ready for upload


----------

